# New Dayton Audio ULTRA HT sub...



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

this looks SEXAY! It features a pair of the Dayton RS subs and a custom edition 1000 watt amp...
http://partsexpress.com/ultraII.cfm


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

someone beat ya to it  
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25331


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

ver damme!


----------

